# Saragosa 10k



## sirtimo (Jan 6, 2011)

I'd like to see the Saragosa 10k schematic but haven't been able to locate one online. Anyone know where one is? Shimano still doesn't have the 10k listed on its website

The 14k and 18k are identical except for the spool assembly. The 8k, 6k, and 5k are all identical except for the spools as well. I'm interested to see how close the 10k is to the 8k. Is it just a metal rotor and upgraded spool or is it entirely new internally?

regards,
Tim


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I do not have a schematic yet for the reel. Once we have one it will be up on the website.

The 10000 is based on the 14/18000 model, just with a smaller rotor and spool I believe.


----------



## sirtimo (Jan 6, 2011)

Bantam1 said:


> I do not have a schematic yet for the reel. Once we have one it will be up on the website.
> 
> The 10000 is based on the 14/18000 model, just with a smaller rotor and spool I believe.


Thanks for the reply. Do you mean the internal parts are based on the 14/18k models? I saw some photos on another site showing the 18k and 10k side by side and the 10k appears to be much more in line with the size of the 8k frame.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think its based on the larger 14K. I do not have one here to compare right now and the person I need to ask is out of the office.


----------



## nathanbrand (Apr 13, 2011)

*Saragosa 10K Schematics*

sirtimo,

I copied these from the schematic that came with my 10K. I'm not sure why they are not posted on Shimano's site...? There are size restrictions for uploaded files, so the quality had to be scaled down a bit. One came out darker than the other, but the illustration part numbers are hard to read, so I included them both. (Use zoom function.) I hope this helps.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

OK the 41 inches is based on a full spool of line. When the line is filled to the bottom of the lip the IPT will be 38". We are going to correct the number in our specs.


----------

